
The Battle for Rust Knowledge Supremacy - thereyougo
https://rustbattle.net/battle/straight-finch-8-e4f4
======
mqus
Are there only four sets of questions? It would be nice if the game would show
some kind of "You got them all, now invite your friends!" or similar instead
of simply looping me to loop city without explaining anything.

------
rq1
Awesomely ludic! Do you know similar things for other languages or frameworks?

~~~
h2odragon
it says "try java" with a link to
[https://javabattle.net/](https://javabattle.net/)

------
ff7c11
How to change location on the map? Stuck in struct town. Nice gotcha with
vec![0usize, 3] though.

~~~
SkySkimmer
You need to "swipe", on my laptop this means drag-and-drop the image a little
in the opposite direction from where you want to go.

There is a 1-2s delay after releasing for it to work.

Pretty bad UI tbh but there are only 4 nodes so it's survivable.

------
kstenerud
Unfortunately, the UI is broken. After awhile, the "Next" button stops
working.

~~~
wizzwizz4
It worked fine for me. There are only four questions, and a “lock it in”
button after the last one. I didn't even have to allow amazonaws.com
JavaScript to run.

Oh, I see. If you don't answer all of the questions, it doesn't let you past
the last one. You need to go back and answer the others first.

